# 2007 Keystone Outback 25Rss For Sale $13,900



## DAR (Jan 5, 2008)

For sale is a pre-owned 2007 Keystone Outback 25RSS. We only used it about 5 times on camping trips and just haven't found the time to take advantage of it. Asking $13,900

It's loaded with all the options to keep you comfortable at the camp site. Extremely well taken care of and always stored covered.

2007 Keystone Outback25RSS
Booth Dinette
Double Bunks
Double door refrigerator
Fiberglass Exterior
Gas Water Heater
Jackknife Sofa
Microwave
Patio Awning
Rear Queen Bed
Roof AC
Comes with winter storage cover
2 batteries in good condition
Flat panel TV with adjustable mount


----------



## traveloutty (Jul 22, 2012)

DAR said:


> For sale is a pre-owned 2007 Keystone Outback 25RSS. We only used it about 5 times on camping trips and just haven't found the time to take advantage of it. Asking $13,900
> 
> It's loaded with all the options to keep you comfortable at the camp site. Extremely well taken care of and always stored covered.
> 
> ...


----------



## medicmac (Jul 15, 2012)

I am interested. Where is the TT located?


----------



## DAR (Jan 5, 2008)

medicmac said:


> I am interested. Where is the TT located?


Hi, the travel trailer is located in the Coeur d' Alene Idaho area. Feel free to contact me with any questions 208-659-8562, thanks. Dan


----------

